# Don't try this at home



## rob (May 24, 2013)

I am sitting here watching the news and the newest fab is to drop your favorite alcohol beverage into dry ice and sniff the fumes, they say it is easier on the liver....oh bother, I am sticking with the old fashion way


----------



## Julie (May 25, 2013)

Dear Lord!!!!!


----------



## jamesngalveston (May 25, 2013)

Times sure change. when i was 20, we would find some cheap rolling papers, a 10.00 bag of weed..make a batch of tiger juice,.and have a party.
Now its 140 for a 1/4 of hydro..and smoking in a 200.00 evaporater and drinking natural flavored waters.
lol


----------



## Dylan (May 25, 2013)

I hear fermenting with bath salts is the new rage. They call it zombie wine. LOL


----------



## dessertmaker (May 25, 2013)

Kids these days will try ANYTHING! When I was in Jr High trying something new meant a different prank to play on the girls. Now it means snorting something else they found on the cleaning aisle or in their parents medicine closet.


----------



## JohnT (May 29, 2013)

Folks, 

As I grow older I am most certainly guilty of "the media syndrome". 

This is the tendency for folks to take in media stories as the main trend of the world. Folks, this could not be farther from the truth. 

Does anybody here know a single kid that does this stuff? If so, what percentage do? The fact of the matter is that most do not. 

Nothing has really changed with kids today. I could easily say that the kids in "Rebel Without a Cause" or "Blackboard Jungle" as examples of the way kids were back in the 50's, but that would not be true either.

I look at my nieces and nephews and have to say that I love them dearly and admire just how down to earth and smart these kids are. In my mind, they show that there is a bright future and that the world is not going to heck in a hand basket. 

(sorry for the soapbox, but I felt it needed to be said)


----------



## jswordy (May 29, 2013)

jamesngalveston said:


> Times sure change. when i was 20, we would find some cheap rolling papers, a 10.00 bag of weed..make a batch of tiger juice,.and have a party.
> Now its 140 for a 1/4 of hydro..and smoking in a 200.00 evaporater and drinking natural flavored waters.
> lol



Now James, I'm going to compliment you on your honesty right there! You know, almost everyone in my Baby Boomer age group completely denies that they had anything to do with pot or drugs back in their youth! No No! Never touched the stuff!!! Whatever are you talking about? 

Hahahaha, it always makes me laugh because if that many people all never touched the stuff, it would not have become the huge cultural phenomenon that it did. Now this was back before the war on drugs, mind you, when NOBODY ever got killed over even a pound of pot. Prohibition enforcement being what it is now, prices have risen and that's no longer the case.

Yep, kids inhale bath salts (now illegal to sell in several states), the huff gasoline, they still do airplane glue, they play "the choking game," etc. That's because they feel invincible. Me, I'm now officially vincible.


----------



## dessertmaker (May 29, 2013)

Sorry John T, in my line of work I tend to come into contact with the pill snorters more than the nice kids. Wasn't meaning to imply the whole generation is going to hell in a hand basket.

But they are way more experimental than ANYBODY I knew when I was that age. The "bad" kids drank and smoked cigarettes or MAYBE pot. Not snort pills and stuff that goes in bath water.


----------



## suecasa (May 30, 2013)

*The other soap box*

I am a nurse supervisor for a small rural-ish community hispitsl. And I'm sorry to say we see way too many kids messing with dangerous chemicals. We have intentional and accidental drug overdosed kids in the ICU almost weekly. I'm thankful that it isn't my family...but that doesn't mean it's not prevalent and worthy of intervention and information.

And bath salts aren't actually what goes in the bath from what I understand. They just look like it


----------



## dessertmaker (May 30, 2013)

They are sold as "bath salts" in convenience stores in an attempt to disguise them as a household product. A lot of those hole in the wall places sell synthetic weed as incense, blount papers, pipes, bongs etc. and it's been tolerated for years.


----------



## jswordy (May 30, 2013)

dessertmaker said:


> They are sold as "bath salts" in convenience stores in an attempt to disguise them as a household product. A lot of those hole in the wall places sell synthetic weed as incense, blount papers, pipes, bongs etc. and it's been tolerated for years.




Not as a general rule in the South. It's illegal to sell "bath salts" in TN and AL. In either state, possession or sale of drug paraphernalia is illegal. Last I heard, possession of a single marijuana seed could get you 5 years in TN.

Rolling papers, they can't touch, because those could be used for tobacco - a LEGAL destructive drug that costs the country billions in end-of-life healthcare every year.

And I also know the way it really works. About 5 years ago, a prominent newspaper columnist was arrested with a half ounce of coke sitting on his front passenger seat during a traffic stop. He posted bond and the matter quietly went away. Now, you make that guy into some nobody black kid from the hood, he's locked up for 20 years.

As far as the war on drugs, both sides are making money off it so that is why it keeps escalating. As a mayor, my Dad used to auction off houses, cars and possessions of arrested drug folks, most times before they even had been through the criminal process. The money funded the police department. On the flip side of that equation, the harsher the penalties the higher the prices for dealers.

The home is a hotbed of prescription drugs like it never has been before, and with penalties and prices way up on pot, young kids can be innovative when it comes to that stuff, including the drugs they themselves are taking. Ritalin has been crushed and snorted for years, for example. They don't even need a drug. The choking game is simply choking yourself until you nearly pass out, and then getting a rush when the blood flow resumes. 

And don't even get me started on meth, the bathtub drug. I saw it literally destroy a young coworker who went from a vivacious woman to a hollowed out shell in about a year.

So we still live in a drug culture. It's just different from the one of the past.


----------



## ffemt128 (May 30, 2013)

suecasa said:


> I am a nurse supervisor for a small rural-ish community hispitsl. And I'm sorry to say we see way too many kids messing with dangerous chemicals. *We have intentional and accidental drug overdosed kids in the ICU almost weekly.* I'm thankful that it isn't my family...but that doesn't mean it's not prevalent and worthy of intervention and information.
> 
> And bath salts aren't actually what goes in the bath from what I understand. They just look like it


 
As someone who worked in the EMS field and still do for the fire department, I find it comical when the call is dispatched as an un-intentional or accidental drug overdose. It can not be accidental or inintentional you the individual made the choice to ingest or inject the drug into their bodies.

Drugs always have and always will be part of society, unfortunately the drugs seem to be getting worse.


----------



## jswordy (May 30, 2013)

ffemt128 said:


> As someone who worked in the EMS field and still do for the fire department, I find it comical when the call is dispatched as an un-intentional or accidental drug overdose. It can not be accidental or inintentional you the individual made the choice to ingest or inject the drug into their bodies.
> 
> Drugs always have and always will be part of society, unfortunately the drugs seem to be getting worse.



The only exception to unintentional or accidental I can think of would be a senior citizen who has taken the wrong combo or dosages of various drugs the doc has prescribed. I can see how easy it could be for an older person to mix it up. My aunt is in early stage dementia and just did that with blood pressure meds. Wound up in the hospital.


----------



## dessertmaker (May 30, 2013)

jswordy said:


> Not as a general rule in the South. It's illegal to sell "bath salts" in TN and AL. In either state, possession or sale of drug paraphernalia is illegal. Last I heard, possession of a single marijuana seed could get you 5 years in TN.
> 
> Rolling papers, they can't touch, because those could be used for tobacco - a LEGAL destructive drug that costs the country billions in end-of-life healthcare every year.
> 
> ...



I didn't say the drugs were tolerated. The stores are. They didn't start kicking doors in over bath salts until it turned somebody into a face eating zombie. Even after all that, they still let the synthetic weed and drug paraphanelia slide in the stores. 

I've arrested guys on paraphernalia charges who were still in the parking lot of the store they bought it from. But if I went in the store and hooked the owner who sold it to him up, I'd be looking for another job.


----------



## BernardSmith (May 30, 2013)

But I think we need to be careful here.. fermentation is a process that transforms the vegetable world into material that acts on our bodies and brains. Our culture (for the most part) views the use of such substances as OK although it demands some control. It views the the use of other body and brain altering materials as deviant and exercises sanctions (from disapproval to prison sentences) . It's not immediately clear to most social scientists that there are obvious differences in the substances themselves to warrant such differences in the ways we approach body and brain altering materials and the fear and loathing that is associated with the use of some substances rather than others would seem to be less to do with the substances themselves and the effects they may have on the user as who those users are and those in society who can - and want to - control those users. I guess what I am saying is that a Martian who came to earth would be very confused to see that wine drinking is perfectly OK but eating mushrooms or smoking weed isn't


----------



## ffemt128 (May 30, 2013)

jswordy said:


> The only exception to unintentional or accidental I can think of would be a senior citizen who has taken the wrong combo or dosages of various drugs the doc has prescribed. I can see how easy it could be for an older person to mix it up. My aunt is in early stage dementia and just did that with blood pressure meds. Wound up in the hospital.


 
Good exception noted.


----------



## Dylan (May 30, 2013)

I know a few guys, and girls, in the army that resort to spice (synthetic marijuana) and bath salts (synthetic cocaine) because they don't show up on a urine analysis. It's no good I tell ya. It leeds to seizures, weight loss, and not to mention it makes people act crazy. If more states would get with the program, like Washington and Colorado, I don't think these alternative drugs would be so popular.


----------



## JohnT (May 30, 2013)

Dylan said:


> I know a few guys, and girls, in the army that resort to spice (synthetic marijuana) and bath salts (synthetic cocaine) because they don't show up on a urine analysis. It's no good I tell ya. It leeds to seizures, weight loss, and not to mention it makes people act crazy. If more states would get with the program, like Washington and Colorado, I don't think these alternative drugs would be so popular.


 

Yup. I would also say that more parents need to take greater interest in what there kids are doing. Myself, I was toggled between school and working for my father's construction company (during non school hours). 

I tell ya, I had no time or the energy to get into trouble once my father was done with me. I was quite happy just having a beer with my friends. 

Idle time is the Devil's workshop. Very true words.


----------



## Dylan (May 30, 2013)

JohnT said:


> I tell ya, I had no time or the energy to get into trouble once my father was done with me.



Too much information....


----------



## Julie (May 30, 2013)

BernardSmith, I may not have read your post correctly but I know for a fact that when I drink wine I do not have the desire to eat someone's face but these people are snorting crap that was never intended to be snorted and that is what they are doing.

And parents today just do not want to get involved, there attitude is "Not my child." I work at a school district and it saddens me when I witness a kindergarten child scream F**k You to the principal in the hallway, it saddens me when I watched a 2nd grade child look at the custodian and said "You can't make me put my garbage in the can! That is your job! My parents told me I have rights and we can sue." It saddens me when I see the money and the effort the school district goes thru to inform parents of these things that children are doing and how to prevent it and all you get is maybe 6 parents to show up and this is a school district of 3,000 students.


----------



## JohnT (May 31, 2013)

Dylan said:


> Too much information....


 

Too Funny! Freud would have a field day with this one!



Julie, 

I feel for you. Personally, I was WAY more afraid of my parents punishment then anything that the school would dish out for bad behavier. Looking back, I cant help by feel how right my parents were. Their reinforcement of my teachers made a success out of me. Why can't parents realize this? 

I say, suspend a couple of them. Having them stay at home for a couple of weeks (where the parents will have to deal with them) might bring the parents around.

Also,_ I went to _a Catholic school. Saying F**K you to a priest will see you in Hell (in both this life and the next).


----------



## bchilders (May 31, 2013)

I have some relatives that will try almost anything to escape reality and personal responsibility. It will make you mad enough to chew nails sometimes. I have heard the latest craze is to soak a tampon in alcohol and put it, well lets just say gals and guys put it in the same place. Instant buzz along with better chances of alcohol poisoning, can you say IDIOT..."_someone who acts in a self-defeating or significantly counterproductive way_"


----------



## Brew and Wine Supply (May 31, 2013)

I owned a liquor store for 10 years, had lots of chances to sell fake drugs when they were legal and decided not to. the only thing I sold along that line was rolling papers. 
It was mostly high school kids that came in looking for it. We had a tough policy for checking ID' for tobacco and alcohol and it got around to the schools so after a while we saw few kids come in.
I live in an area where meth is pretty rampant and to see what it does to people I wonder why anyone would think of even trying it. Between black teeth and 4X aging process as just visual not to mention what it does inside makes me cringe. 

As for people (not just kids) trying "NEW" things, I put some blame on the media. Someone tries something new (tampons in alcohol) the media picks up on it and broadcasts it, now there are 100 people going to try it when before it would have been only 1 or two.
My turn to step off my soap box.


----------



## Julie (May 31, 2013)

They also soak gummy bears in vodka, so now the schools have to watch out for the bags of gummy bears!

And I agree, the media and social media as well seem to be hurting us more than they are helping us.


----------



## JohnT (May 31, 2013)

bchilders said:


> I have some relatives that will try almost anything to escape reality and personal responsibility. It will make you mad enough to chew nails sometimes. I have heard the latest craze is to soak a tampon in alcohol and put it, well lets just say gals and guys put it in the same place. Instant buzz along with better chances of alcohol poisoning, can you say IDIOT..."_someone who acts in a self-defeating or significantly counterproductive way_"


 
WHAT???? EEEEEEW!

How could this be even remotely enjoyable?


----------



## jswordy (May 31, 2013)

dessertmaker said:


> I didn't say the drugs were tolerated. The stores are. They didn't start kicking doors in over bath salts until it turned somebody into a face eating zombie. Even after all that, they still let the synthetic weed and drug paraphanelia slide in the stores.
> 
> I've arrested guys on paraphernalia charges who were still in the parking lot of the store they bought it from. But if I went in the store and hooked the owner who sold it to him up, I'd be looking for another job.



Not the case here. They are all shut down, and quite a few owners have been successfully prosecuted. As you know, you show publicly that it can stick, and other people clean up their act pretty quick. You can't find bath salts for retail sale in AL or TN.

TN...
http://www.wkrn.com/story/14925144/legal-high-from-bath-salts-soon-to-be-illegal-in-tenn

AL...
http://blog.al.com/breaking/2011/02/sythetic_bath_salts_illegal_in.html

There are so many arrest stories from those states, I'll let you Google those yourself.


----------



## jswordy (May 31, 2013)

BernardSmith said:


> I guess what I am saying is that a Martian who came to earth would be very confused to see that wine drinking is perfectly OK but eating mushrooms or smoking weed isn't



I got one for you on the mushrooms. They grow in my cow pasture on the droppings. As they are, they are legal in TN. But if I pluck or clip one, I have just become a felon.


----------



## jswordy (May 31, 2013)

One more and I'll shut up awhile. 

I think the true cause of much of the youthful desire for chemical escape (and alcohol is still by far #1!!!!) has to do with the ever-increasing pressure to excel competitively. I could see this coming back in the 80s when Japan was so much in the media, and how much people there compete. It is a natural outgrowth of an increasingly crowded country, the same way a hundred cows will be mellow on 300 acres but be pushing and shoving each other if you put them on 20.

I'm getting old now, but when we wanted to play baseball we just got together a group of neighborhood kids, went to a vacant lot and played, or did it in the back yard. Now? OH NO! That won't do! You have to have uniforms and drive the kids 10 miles to an official ballpark and have umpires and a whole organized system of intense competition where the parents get in the faces of the officials and scream or even actually hit them. Meanwhile, suburban neighborhoods look like ghost towns. Nobody is home there, or if they are they dare not come outside and interact like parents used to do in my neighborhood. That creates a breakdown in parental communication and authority.

Same in school. When I was in kindergarten, tying your shoes and counting to 100, knowing your ABC's - those were the standards. Now, kids are expected to start learning a second language and do math and spell out words, etc. 

There's little time to be a kid anymore, and almost every activity we did just for fun has been perverted into some kind of survival of the fittest. We're piling more and more competitive pressure on them at earlier ages. It's easy to see why kids try to get away from that, even if for only a little while.

Then at the same time that there is little time to be a kid anymore, adult decisions are put off longer and longer. People who are 34 are just now getting a job.

I'm glad I grew up when I did.


----------



## Julie (May 31, 2013)

Wow you are on a roll,  and I love it!!!!

I hear ya, children are not left alone with each other anymore. So they do not have the experience on interacting with each other and that is part of growth development. Cyber school is another problem, again, no interaction.


----------



## dessertmaker (May 31, 2013)

jswordy said:


> Not the case here. They are all shut down, and quite a few owners have been successfully prosecuted. As you know, you show publicly that it can stick, and other people clean up their act pretty quick. You can't find bath salts for retail sale in AL or TN.
> 
> TN...
> http://www.wkrn.com/story/14925144/legal-high-from-bath-salts-soon-to-be-illegal-in-tenn
> ...



Dont have to, got an in depth 8 hour long law enforcement sensitive briefing on it. They are almost all bath salt arrests. Or Incense laced with actual thc. Not paraphernalia arrests. Not purely synthetic non thc sprayed "legal weed."


----------



## pjd (May 31, 2013)

Keep it up Jim, You will soon be to 1600 posts! ps: I enjoy them all


----------



## jswordy (Jun 3, 2013)

Yeah, but I need to get back to the wine...


----------

